# Injectable estradiol valerate



## Kay86 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi,

I wanted to ask since you guys seem to know this stuff pretty well. It's a little off topic considering the forum is for bodybuilders but I didn't know where else to ask that could provide me an objective and thorough answer. 

I started intramuscular estradiol valerate injections last week. But, they seem ineffective. Either it was injected too high up in the buttocks area, close to hip OR wrongly formulated. The concentration was 20 mg of estradiol valerate for 1 ml of sesame oil. Nothing else was added. I was told that maybe 1 ml of sesame oil will not dissolve such a high concentration of estradiol valerate but would dissolve 10 mg. Could the compounding pharmacy have deliberately put very little to no estrogen? or just that they don't know how to compound it well. 

hopefully, you can help me in this matter.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2014)

Why are you injecting estrogen?


----------



## Warriorblaze (Apr 7, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Why are you injecting estrogen?



Well, Kay is a female according to her profile... So I'm guessing HRT. 


Warrior


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks got checking profile - I'm on my phone. Thread is ripe for trolling.


----------



## Kay86 (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes. I'm a female and no, I'm not a troll. No worries, guys. I just posted here since you guys seem to know this stuff pretty extensively. That's all. I need your help in this matter.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2014)

How long have you been using it? Have you had blood tests?


----------



## Kay86 (Apr 7, 2014)

Just started last Thursday, took pills before. I can kind of tell it's not working but I'm not 100% sure, could be placebo. I was already worried with the change and all, not trusting the pharmacy to begin with so that could have affected me as well (i.e. stress factor). Injections should be more effective and levels peak on days 1-2. I had blood tests today, will get results in 3 days.


----------



## Warriorblaze (Apr 7, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> How long have you been using it? Have you had blood tests?



^ This. 

Valerate is a SUPER long ester, so it will take a long time for it build up in your system. 


Warrior


----------



## Warriorblaze (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks like standard concentrations are 10, 20 and 40mg/ml. 

They shouldn't have had any trouble with it as long as they knew what they were doing and had a good recipe. 


Warrior


----------



## Kay86 (Apr 7, 2014)

From what I gathered, valerate is actually quite a short ester, 4 links long compared to say, enanthate, undecylate or cypionate. It quickly escapes oil from where it is dissolved in and that is why it must be injected every 7-10 days after which levels really dip. Peak levels are reached on days 1-2 and after 7-8 days, levels start to become quite low. 

Contraception. 1980 Apr;21(4):415-24.

"Peak plasma levels of estradiol and estrone were reached in approximately 4 days following the administration of estradiol cypionate and in a significantly shorter time (approximately 2 days) following the administration of both the valerate and benzoate. One hour after the injection of the esters, the average percentage increases in plasmaestradiol and estrone levels were significantly higher in the valerate and benzoate groups compared to the subjects receivingestradiol cypionate. The average duration of elevated estrogen levels was shortest in the benzoate group (4-5 days) followed by the valerate (7-8 days) and cypionate (approximately 11 days). In none of the subjects studied were elevated estradiol and/or estrone levels encountered 2 weeks after the injection of the various esters."


----------

